# Spots anyone ???



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi
Just wondered if anyone else suffered from spots when on Clomid ?  I seem to have come out in a mini teenage breakout      I've got a lovely one on my forehead but the others are around my jawline & on my neck, kinda just under my ears.....    (there's not exactly that many but I know they're there !!!)
I do have oily skin & it seems to be even more oily than usual....but I don't usually suffer too badly from spots - I get a little bit of eczema around my nose but am really careful about cleansing etc as my skin tends to be bit sensitive - also allergic to lanolin.
My AF is due on Friday (8th) - although trying to remain positive I'm not holding out much hope - so I'm wondering if it could be this that's causing it ?  (don't usually get it when due on though).....could it just be my hormones being a bit   cos of the Clomid ?
Does anyone else get spots whilst on Clomid ?

Take care
"spotty"


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Minxy,

I've noticed spots since being on Clomid, usually a week or so before AF is due. I haven't had spots for years, so I noticed it pretty much straight away.  Mine are also along jaw and down neck, only a couple here and there but defo more than usual. Another nice   pills symptom!

KerryB
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Kerry....spose it means my AF's on its way then...


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya `spotty` from another fellow `spotty`   LOL 

I was on clomid for 11 cycles and never really noticed that many spots until this last cycle and wow do I have spots now, I started to get them a few days before AF and I think they are finally starting to dissapear now. They felt like something was growing under my skin and trying to break free, Ive never had spots that sore before! I also have a few down my chest but these are itchy spots rather than teenage type ones. LOL

Good luck Hun
Lets hope its not a sign of AF on the way for you! 

 
Nicky x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yee hah....yet another glorious side effect - I already feel a bit like a stroppy angst ridden teenager with the mood swings I got whilst actually taking the Clomid (thankfully only last a day !).... next I'll be wearing baggy skater jeans with a baseball cap on backwards & drinking "Blue Nun"    

Please please    

Take care....
Natasha


----------



## nat21 (May 6, 2005)

Hi, i too have come out in spots along my jawline and down my neck, they are sooo sore!!!

Minxy, did you test yet! fingers crossed

natalie xx


----------

